# 04 Yukon Custom center console/ sub box



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share my project with yall. This is a center console sub box I built for my 04 yukon. I grew tired of having to take my sub box out anytime I wanted to remove or install my 3rd row seats. Also it seemed to get in the way when I would load the back up with stuff. So I decided to build a custom center console to hold my sub. I found a matching vinyl for the console and matching SEM paint for the spare lower dash I cut. Here are some pictures where its at now, I am hoping to paint the passenger side lower dash this weekend. I also need to build a filler piece for the drivers side lower dash where it meets the console. Also contemplating a way to automatically open the console like a gas shock or something.

The specs-
10" RE Audio SEX10D2
1.27 cu. ft After displacements
Tuned to 30 hz
Sub and port both downfire
factory console front cubby hole and cup holder
Amp is a JBL BP600.1

I have RE audio RE6.5c Components in the front doors
a rockford power T400-4 on the components
and a JVC KW-AV60 double din for the source.


Here are the pics.

Before and after pic. Mine had the jump seat not the console.









Google sketchup design









inside design









Matching vinyl









SEM paint match









Just the Sub box portion









Another box shot.









And the rest are mostly completed pics.

















































If anyone has an idea how to help make this look more like a factory console Im all ears, or any helpful ideas/ criticism. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

ohh oohhh OHHHH!!!!!

SELL ME ONE :rockon:


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrmill said:


> ohh oohhh OHHHH!!!!!
> 
> SELL ME ONE :rockon:


LOL! I guess I did a decent job on it?

I would love to but I just dont have the time, I think I spent a month or so here and there trying to get this one done.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Give me that one.....at a substantial discount of course  and make a new finalized version.  Awesome job


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent work on the console!!! How does it sound?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

mrmill said:


> Give me that one.....at a substantial discount of course  and make a new finalized version.  Awesome job


Haha There are some things I would do differently... eh doubt you would want to pay shipping on this monster lol.

Thanks alot though, I appreciate the compliments.



cnut334 said:


> Excellent work on the console!!! How does it sound?


Thanks alot, It sounds great. I love having the bass right there. It definitely blends with the front stage much better now. Funny thing though, when the sub was in the back with the windows down the higher bass notes sounded better, with the windows up the lows sounded better. Now it all sounds even and doesn't seem to matter windows up or down. The funny part is this is the first time I have ever noticed that the bass doesn't get louder with the windows down.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicely done sir! Curious since you didn't have a stock center how did you secure the new hotness? The color matching samples look very good also.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I parted out a 02 Sierra I got for free a while back, the jump seat was in pretty rough shape so I stole the mounting bracket from it. It bolts underneath both front seats front and rear using the inside front seat mounts and bolts... It feels much more sturdy than the old jump seat ever did. I also took the passenger side lower dash from that truck. Which is why it's the Grey color. Hoping to paint that this weekend. 

Thanks alot for the compliments.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Good deal.. That thing isn't going anywhere. Assuming your amps are under the 2nd row?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yup. Both amps under the second row. Yeah it's solid.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Im liking what you have going on here. Makes me wish I had the time to do what I wanted with my Silverados console.

Now you asked for it, and lord knows i couldnt do any better but here is one critique. Is there any room to attach a little beauty panel to hide the gap between the bottom of the console and the floor? Even some chip board wrapped in vinyl would do it. You could even choose a second color and make it a design feature with a cool shape or something. It also could run right up under the dash at the front. 

Just a thought, because you asked


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent! I really did want ideas to make it better. Also thinking of redesigning the top armrest portion as I'm not totally sold on it. 

As for the floor gap Yea I plan to do something with it. Not sure what yet. I was thinking more like matching carpet to tie it all together. I also need to figure out what to so with the back of the console. There's a good 6-8" gap between it and the floor because the floor slopes downward there. Problem is my port is on that back wall and I don't want to jack with the tuning. Any ideas?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Some vinyl piping stapled around the bottom of the armrest might hide that carpet poking out the sides.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Turned out pretty good. That up front bass is the best.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmm, That piping doesnt look too bad. Im not really a fan of piping though. just seems really dated to me. When I redid my boat I did away with almost all piping and it looked 10x cleaner and newer. So Im not too sure about the piping idea. I will test it out though and see how it looks. I did take a little heat to the edges of the carpet so it doesnt keep fraying. Where do you get the insert material to make your own piping?

Thanks Brian. I definitely agree upfront bass is awesome.


----------

